# passenger rear vibration



## ruderedgto (Nov 24, 2011)

hi every one, just bought a 2006 gto m6 27,000 miles, i have a weird noise vibration, at 35- 40 mph when driving on a not so bumpy rd, passenger rear..any help would be nice..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rear Alignment
Tires in need of balance
Loose Lug nuts


----------



## ruderedgto (Nov 24, 2011)

new tires, four wheel alignment done ,lug nuts checked twice.. took it back to dealer 3 times they say iam not shifting correctly, per owners manual, stll have noise... anyone?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ruderedgto said:


> new tires, four wheel alignment done ,lug nuts checked twice.. took it back to dealer 3 times *they say* iam not shifting correctly, per owners manual, stll have noise... anyone?


Gp back to the dealer tell the service manager what they told you. Ask him to get in the car and show YOU how to shift the car right to correct the issue. When the issue repeats it to him tell him HE doesn't know how to shift....... Then ask him to check for the noise issue again. 

Have you checked the counter weights "adhesioned" on the wheel, still there? 

You certain the noise and vibration is not coming from the rear end or the driveshaft ala out of balance or a yoke issue?


----------



## ruderedgto (Nov 24, 2011)

yep weights still there,its definetly coming from pass side rear tire when i drive down uneven roads you can hear it make noise , i did take it back for the third time, he gave me a copy of a how and when to shify sheet, how rude i have had may m 5/ m6 in my life cant get them to budge,


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ruderedgto said:


> yep weights still there,its definetly coming from pass side rear tire when i drive down uneven roads you can hear it make noise , i did take it back for the third time, he gave me a copy of a how and when to shify sheet, how rude i have had may m 5/ m6 in my life cant get them to budge,


Well then the next step if you are certain its coming from the wheel area is to remove the tire and see if its out of round. This has been known to happen. If the tire is out of round it will act like an off balanced wheel. This is often overlooked. There is a method to shave the tire to bring it to round but being its a new tire, I'd have it looked at and if found to be out of round replaced.

I'd pay to have a bonehead tell ME its a shifting problem.... Let him explain to you how a shifting problem is the issue when you are driving down the road with your foot off the clutch. They are confused and cannot locate the problem and are passing their inability to solve the issue back to you.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Had the same issue with my '67 at 50 - 55 mph. Got driveshaft balanced --no more noise or vibration. Dealer sounds disingenuous. Good luck.


----------



## ruderedgto (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys, i will get a second opinion..again, thank you...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tell them to check the balance of the drive shaft and the yoke connection. Purchasing 2nd+ hand cars you have no idea what was done to them.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

A quick way to see if it's the tire/wheel set is to swap it with the front set. If the noise follows the tire/wheel, you've found the culprit.


----------

